# Thoughts on taking the two week wait off work



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All

I wondered what everyone's thoughts were on taking time off for the two week wait.  I have heard it can be quite easy to be signed off by your GP. I am very stressed at work atm and I know if this FET fails I will blame work.  I was to give myself the best chance.  I have never taken a day off sick in 12 years of working and to be honest, there are lots of ladies who I have worked with whilst they have been pregnant who openly admit to swinging the lead because they can.  I am tempted to have some "BrightSpark" time for some RnR.  Thoughts ladies?

BS xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi BS.

I personally think if you are feeling stressed with work then taking the time off is a good idea. 
I've always taken my 2ww's off as I didn't want to worry about the stress of work etc. I didn't lay around doing nothing for the whole 2 weeks, but I did lots of nice things like lunches out, seeing friends & family & Also some laying around having snuggles with my pooches & watching trashy tele!!!!

You've never taken time like you said - so I say go for it 

Wishing you all the best with your cycle xx


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Bunny. Will talk to my clinic next week. It would be good to relax. I guess the problem is saying I am ill when I would have to say it is either stress or ivf related. The former looks like I can't cope and the latter looks odd as I only had a day off on my full cycle (I know I am an idiot). Mind you how many people do ivf at all at work? Very few I imagine....


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I worked during the time I did IVF but took one or two days after ER. For my 2ww I had normal leave, I didn't want my job to know about the IVF and being signed off as stress just wasn't working for me.
With 2ww is not that your ill but if you have a physical job you have to stop yourself from doing anything strenuous. Sometimes work can be a good way to stay sane during 2ww as it takes your mind off things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Its your decision whether to put it down as stress or ivf - but don't worry about what you did last time and what people will think. You've had time to reflect since last time and you've decided its best for you to be off this time. Don't feel bad about it. And to be honest as long as you have a valid drs note its none of your works business and they shouldn't question you on it!!
My gp has always been fantastic with regards to signing me off and if I didnt want my note to say exactly why I was off - he would just put gynecological procedure!
Good luck with everything and keep me posted! X


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Bunny. Work know what I am doing.  Their policy is pretty good but I am so busy and stressed I think I need a bit more.  TBH I am worried the damage is already done.... x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Just do what feels right for you. In my 2 cycles I had 1 day off for ET then back to work, that resulted in my little boy, my last cycle which ended in miscarriage I took a week off. I don't think either had an impact, I'm a firm believer if it's going to stick it will stick! 
I also work in HR, really is your decision and work have no right to question you on something if you have medical note xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I think for me it's the folicle growing stage that I'm most stressed out / not myself in. I'd probably prefer to chill then. I've had 3 cycles and after being super stressed with round 1 decided to quit my job for round  2 and then freelance for round 3. Still not had a BFP but feel I got better results when not worrying about work. I know it's hard though x


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks TeamMonkey and Rio. Interesting re medical note. I might get a go appointment for day after transfer and see how things go. It won't be for another 2/3 weeks yet. Was quite stressful last time as I didn't tell anyone why I wasn't at work and nosey parkers all kept asking. Told them I was just "off". Oh if only they knew! The temptation to say I was having a giant needle jabbed into my ovaries was great!


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

In my first few cycles I always took the two week wait off work. A mixture of calling in sick , 
taking unpaid leave and then I was honest and told them the real reason 

By the end they were less understanding and supportive as I always seemed to be off !- so I did go in during 2ww but did reduced hours.  

It is all stressful so take it easy and good luck !


----------

